# Apache und Pure-FTP



## H3llGhost (7. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe SUSE 10.3 und habe mit dem Paketmanager Apache und den Pure-FTP installiert.
Nun möchte ich mit Hilfe vom Pure-FTP auf den htdocs Ordner von Apache zugreifen.
Deswegen habe ich ich als User die ID 30 (wwwrun) und als Gruppe die ID 8 (www) angegeben.

Meine Config sieht wie folgt aus:


```
ChrootEveryone              yes

TrustedGID                    49

BrokenClientsCompatibility  no

MaxClientsNumber            10

Daemonize                   yes

MaxClientsPerIP             3

VerboseLog                  no

AllowDotFiles               yes

DisplayDotFiles             yes

AnonymousOnly               no

NoAnonymous                 yes

SyslogFacility              ftp

# FortunesFile              /usr/share/fortune/zippy

DontResolve                 yes

MaxIdleTime                 15

# LDAPConfigFile                /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd-ldap.conf

# MySQLConfigFile               /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd-mysql.conf

# PGSQLConfigFile               /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd-pgsql.conf

PureDB                        /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb

# ExtAuth                       /var/run/ftpd.sock

# PAMAuthentication             yes

UnixAuthentication            yes

LimitRecursion              2000 8

AnonymousCanCreateDirs      no

MaxLoad                     4

# PassivePortRange          30000 50000

# ForcePassiveIP                192.168.0.1

# AnonymousRatio                1 10

# UserRatio                 1 10

AntiWarez                   yes

# Bind                      127.0.0.1,21

# AnonymousBandwidth            8

# UserBandwidth             8

Umask                       177:077

MinUID                      40

AllowUserFXP                no

AllowAnonymousFXP           no

ProhibitDotFilesWrite       no

ProhibitDotFilesRead        no

AutoRename                  no

AnonymousCantUpload         yes

#TrustedIP                  10.1.1.1

#LogPID                     yes

# AltLog                     clf:/var/log/pureftpd.log

# AltLog                     stats:/var/log/pureftpd.log

# AltLog                     w3c:/var/log/pureftpd.log

NoChmod                     no

KeepAllFiles                no

CreateHomeDir               yes

#Quota                       1000:10

PIDFile                     /var/run/pure-ftpd.pid

#CallUploadScript yes

MaxDiskUsage               99

NoRename                  no

CustomerProof              yes

# PerUserLimits            3:20

# NoTruncate               yes

# TLS                      1

# IPV4Only                 yes

# IPV6Only                 yes

# FileSystemCharset    big5
# ClientCharset        big5

PassivePortRange    30000:30100
```
Wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt folgender Fehler:
Can't login as [mr-burns]: account disabled

Die Userliste sieht wie folgt aus:
mr-burns:$2a$07$2XkE.M6wzxKLvQ1nU00LkubUOUUFN.tGdjPdDNtRZgbTuEgX.7kBm:30:8::/srv/www/htdocs/./::::::::::::

Das Verzeichnis mit /srv/www mit allen Unterverzeichnissen gehört wwwrun und www.
Ich hoffe das ist richtig.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus. 


EDIT:
So nun funktioniert der Login.
Ich habe auch die Verzeichnisse wieder dem Root gegeben.
Mein Problem ist nun chmod funktioniert nicht als FTP-Benutzer.
Warum nicht?


----------



## Till (7. Okt. 2009)

Versuch mal das hier einzufügen:

*NoChmod          no*


----------



## H3llGhost (7. Okt. 2009)

Das habe ich ja schon benutzt ... 
Habe es nun so gemacht das ich ein chown auf alle Dateien gemacht habe.
Ich denke das muss gemacht werden, da ich ja über die Konsole Dateien hinzugefügt habe.

EDIT:
problem ist nun ich kann Ordner erstellen aber nichts löschen.
Weil chmod 0 ist.
Sprich ich habe keine Rechte auf mein eigenen Ordner, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2009)

Alle Ordner müssen dem Linux System user gehören, zu dem Dein pureftpd User gehört.


----------

